# 1st Video



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Guys, 

I played with Windows Movie Maker yesterday.

And this is what I ended up with...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6587069247342708066

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Gerhard


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Beautifull.You said it all a great venue,animals in pristine conditions and ending it with a perfect shot.

To you:darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Exelent Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Gerhard,

Good arrangement - nice composition and I like the background music.:thumbs_up
Where can I get it or could you send me a mp3-file or wav-file?
There is a central theme or leitmotif in your short movie, a start, course of action and a final - I like that.
I have made so far three 60 minute films about some of my hunts
and I would like to let you know just two remarks that I also got from a professional cameraman after he has seen my first film:

Use the best possible resolution for photos and film sequences (otherwise you can see the pixels on the screen).

Professional cameramen and cutters normally use only two fading options:
- hard switch to next scene => no fading
or
- smooth fade in and/ or fade out

They do not emphasize on these varieties of fading - it will draw off the attention.

I tried it and I must admit that the film is more smooth and settled.

So this is just a hint and I hope you are not pissed off or something like that and take it as an advancement for further films.
Personally this feedback was very positive for me.


Keep it up Gerhard 
Like to see more.

Alles van die Beste

Frank


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the info Frank.

I will definitely remember on the next video.

Busy with a jackal video now.

Gerhard


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

I like the Jackal video...hoping to try that when I make it to the dark continent. 

Nice work.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> I like the Jackal video...hoping to try that when I make it to the dark continent.
> 
> Nice work.


Thanks,

Let me know when you are visiting the dark side and maybe I can give you a few tips on killing a "Song Dog".

Gerhard


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Video*

Gerhard,
Great video,
Where were you hunting?Looking forward to seeing more.
Larry


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*video*

One word: SWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!! Makes my heart pump faster, especially with the background music. Thanks


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

rackmasterlgw said:


> Gerhard,
> Great video,
> Where were you hunting?Looking forward to seeing more.
> Larry



Thanks Larry,

This hunt was on the Matlabas river close to Thabazimbi, Limpopo Province.

Gerhard


----------

